# Jessops - Haggling?



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

Im about to go and Buy a Canon 500D with a few accessories so the best part of £600 notes

Jessops are just ahead in terms of price for the camera + Lens but fall behind when it comes to bundling up with some essential pieces like SD cards + bags.

So im tempted to go for haggle at the Jessops shop and try and get some extras thrown in or get a more attractive price if i buy them all there

Im Sure the gadget show tried it out at a few high street stores and got a fair amount off so im tempted to be cheeky

has anybody been successful with something like this???


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Depends on the shop. I know Martin Lewis once said that any shop gives can give you 10% off at least. Rubbish. Try it in Carphone Warehouse and see how far you get.

If Jessops operate anything like ourselves their main product is spot on the money and very well priced but the add-ons are grossly overpriced. I recommend getting the camera from them and possibly the accessories elsewhere?

No harm in asking though!


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I've tried but they dont move very much, you can get a better deal by buying through quidco, they have upped the cashback to 8% now


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

It's possible, I managed to wangle £130 quid off a camera from £480 to £350 a few years back by speaking to different people in the shop. :thumb:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

tried when i bought my D5000, they wouldn't budge as they knew they were selling it at the cheapest price already (which they were, even online), i ended up buying online and using quidco (got about £30 off) and then used the collect from store option


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

calum001 said:


> tried when i bought my D5000, they wouldn't budge as they knew they were selling it at the cheapest price already (which they were, even online)


Same as this for me, they wouldn't budge on price, but threw in a couple of filters with the deal.


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

ye they seem poor price wise when it comes to bundles

Jessops Offer

Canon EOS 500D with 18-55mm IS Lens
+ Sandisk 4GB Ultra SDHC Memory Card 
+ Jessops UV Filter 58mm

for £550

For the same amount you get this package from Camerabox

Canon 500D 18-55mm IS Lens Kit 
+ Hama Pro Zoomster Case 
+ Rapide Power 16GB HC Super High Speed Class 10 
+ LP-E5 Spare Battery Saver Bundle

id still much prefer to buy the camera In person but there decent savings to be had when buying as a package


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Bought a D700 and a 70-200f2.8 vr from Jessops in Reading this year.

Took cash, spoke to the manager and did the deal at 5.30 when he was wanting to get home, you'd be surprised how far his discretion went. There is ALWAYS money to be had off, if not, walk.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

The jessops i went to was prepared to do a bundle for me, but i just got the camera instead. Then i bought a memory card from amazon free delivery and a bag online too. 

They wouldnt budge on price of the camera alone but they knocked off £14 off there protection for 3years.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Modmedia said:


> Depends on the shop. I know Martin Lewis once said that any shop gives can give you 10% off at least. Rubbish. Try it in Carphone Warehouse and see how far you get.
> 
> If Jessops operate anything like ourselves their main product is spot on the money and very well priced but the add-ons are grossly overpriced. I recommend getting the camera from them and possibly the accessories elsewhere?
> 
> No harm in asking though!


Never tried in Jessops but got to agree with this on the carphone warehouse, I went into one of their stores and was after 3 pay as you go phones and looking at near 500 notes worth. I thought I'll be cheeky and give it a go, the lad behind the counter said there was no room for any discount so I said I'd walk, he called my bluff, only thing is it was no bluff and I took my trade elsewhere.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

When the salesman asks if you want extended warranty, agree if he will offer a discount on the bill, which hecwill most probably do, give t a few days and cancel the extended warranty.:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I love bartering, shame the petrol station won't barter though.

Remember in Turkey a few years ago got a leather jacket for £40 instead of £75, took a while and a few cups of tea that they supply, but I got there in then end.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

There's very little profit on DSLRs that's why a lot of their discount codes on www.camerapricebuster.co.uk don't apply to these or lenses.

I was looking at the 7D the other week and the guy I was speaking to (happened to be the manager) said he wouldn't be able to discount the camera but would throw in a few extras - CF cards etc.

I always beleive when hanggling it's important they know that (a) you're serious about buying that day and (b) you've done your research on the product and the price

Happy buying - I have the 500D - brilliant camera - get saving for the EF-S 17-55 _f2.8_ - awesome lens that takes the camera to the next level - so much so that I have temporarily delayed upgrading the body !!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I bought a 7D and 24-70 f/2.8 (just over £2k together) last week. Jessops couldn't even match Jacobs price who are about 6 doors down from them. Instead the tried to sell me their extended warranty.

In the end I went to the Camera Centre Cardiff and they were even cheaper than Jacobs.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll agree on the 17-55, it's not too shabby... 

Bret


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Got 15% discount of a Nikon 50mm prime lense in Jessop by just asking and telling them it was offered elsewhere.


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

okay been doing some more research and found

http://www.mpbphotographic.co.uk/

they seem well trusted on Talkphotography and currently have a 500D in stock but just the body only

if i was to purchase the body only can somebody recommend me a decent lense as i hear varying views on the 'Kit" lense which is usually supplied, so if i go down this route id like to get something better from the off .

something that can cover a broad spectrum if possible but that is regarded better than the kit lense?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Interesting thread as i'll be going to Jacobs on Monday with a friend armed with £2250 for him to buy a Canon 5D Mk and 24-105 f4 kit.
Phil


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Interesting thread as i'll be going to Jacobs on Monday with a friend armed with £2250 for him to buy a Canon 5D Mk and 24-105 f4 kit.
> Phil


Well Jacobs are selling both of them for £2249 so expect at least £1 change 

Might get a free battery or filter though.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey man I just bought the 400d body only with four batteries and one 16gb and one 4gb card for £180. 

What are you upgrading from ? You can get spectacular deals on the 400 and 450 range.

I read up quite a bit and decided on this because I could then get some nice glass, the lens kit you get with the package is not the best tbh. My dad is pretty clue'd up on this stuff - used to be a sports photographer. 

I just have one of his older ef lenses think its a 18-55 ?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

If you're prepared to shop around, this site will lead you to the cheapest prices for most photographic items. I tend to steer clear of the like of Jessoprs as I've found the better prices are often to be had from the more specialist photo dealers, but don't dismiss Amazon, I've bought DSLR bodies, lenses and compact cameras from them.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

wookey said:


> Well Jacobs are selling both of them for £2249 so expect at least £1 change
> 
> Might get a free battery or filter though.


It was £2025 last week aswell!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Canon had been doing discounts to retailers, hence the lower prices. But that has stopped now


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

pooma said:


> Never tried in Jessops but got to agree with this on the carphone warehouse, I went into one of their stores and was after 3 pay as you go phones and looking at near 500 notes worth. I thought I'll be cheeky and give it a go, the lad behind the counter said there was no room for any discount so I said I'd walk, he called my bluff, only thing is it was no bluff and I took my trade elsewhere.


You did him a favour. Selling high value handsets on pay and go = bad news. He'll be happy you walked.


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

pooma said:


> Never tried in Jessops but got to agree with this on the carphone warehouse, I went into one of their stores and was after 3 pay as you go phones and looking at near 500 notes worth. I thought I'll be cheeky and give it a go, the lad behind the counter said there was no room for any discount so I said I'd walk, he called my bluff, only thing is it was no bluff and I took my trade elsewhere.


With regards to the carphone warehouse statement, I actually work for them and I can tell you that a pay as you go phone makes the company as much as 5% profit, most of the time it isn't even that much, they practically sell pay as you go at cost price! They make their money on contracts but still they make it a policy of not doing "deals" on accessories unless someone messes up!

Back on topic.... Give it a go, the worst they can say is no, you aren't losing out on anything.


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

pooma said:


> Never tried in Jessops but got to agree with this on the carphone warehouse, I went into one of their stores and was after 3 pay as you go phones and looking at near 500 notes worth. I thought I'll be cheeky and give it a go, the lad behind the counter said there was no room for any discount so I said I'd walk, he called my bluff, only thing is it was no bluff and I took my trade elsewhere.


With regards to the carphone warehouse statement, I actually work for them and I can tell you that a pay as you go phone makes the company as much as 5% profit, most of the time it isn't even that much, they practically sell pay as you go at cost price! They make their money on contracts but still they make it a policy of not doing "deals" on accessories unless someone messes up!

Back on topic.... Give it a go, the worst they can say is no, you aren't losing out on anything.


----------

